# MBA or MEM (Masters Engineering Management)



## Owism (Sep 15, 2020)

Does anyone have experience in either or both? Which would you recommend doing if you have to pick one? Would the MEM be weighted as  equally in industry as an MBA? Assume staying in a firm/org which is engineering based. 

Thanks


----------

